# Hidden gems on Ali?



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you know of any nice woman watches on Ali...express?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

andrea.b1 said:


> Do you know of any nice woman watches on Ali...express?


Recently I have spent too much time answering your question. I was looking for some well made and cheap automatic ladies watches. Let me give you my picks.

My first find:

1. DOM - 34mm, mineral glass, SS case, full SS bracelet with separate links, Japan movement (Miyota 8215 on photo but mine was with Seiko NH36A) - around 50 $ on Ali (could be less than 40$ on 11.11)














I had bought one and there was some problems with QC. The gold paind wasnt evenly applies, the first links went heavily, as if they were pressed by force. Bracelet had scars and wasn't evenly matching lugs, and the worst - dial diamond indexes were uneven. Maybe that was only my specimen, but in my opinion there are some real QC problems with this DOM.

Next, my today's order:

2. Starking - 32mm, inhouse Starking hi-beat movement, sapphire glass, SS case, SS bracelet with conneted rows of links, around 40$ (11.11 less than 33)



















I have ordered one (from the first photo), and will give some review as I deliver it. There are some good reviews of the male version of this watch, but I haven't seen any ladies review.

I have more of that, but I have no time for today, certainly I will update this thread later


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

@Olciakk: thanks for your advice. I hope for real pics. I am curious, Starking looks very classy, DOM is for me too bling - bling.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah I'm experimenting now with them, because there are no real photos on Ali, so I really don't know what to expect. 
I decided not to keep the DOM and try to sell it while it's new. But except the QC problems it really has much to offer in its specifications for the price.
My DOM:


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Sekaro Classic, homage of Tissot Le Locle. 
28,5mm SS case, full SS bracelet with full end links and separate links. It goes with Seagull ST6D movement. Mineral glass. Nice guilloche on the dial (IMHO looks better than Tissot). You can find it for around 50$ on AliX (11.11 less than 40$ with coupons).


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Another Sekaro, homage of Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra. Bracelet, case, glass, movement as above. There are some fresh review photos on AliX, it looks pretty nice. There are some more similar, more bling Sekaro watches, I just picked up these two, because I like their look the most. It goes for around 55$ now, in promotions surely less, but I didn't check it.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Carnival Ceramic, Longines Conquest homage.
SS 32mm case with ceramic bezel, bracelet with full SS outer side links and ceramic middle links. Sapphire glass. It goes with ST6D movement, but there are some render photos with Chinese 2813-type movement (but maybe it's from male version). Black or white. I like the look, but I don't like the misinformations about the movement . And those 300m WR and "SWISS DESIGN" marks... Price: about 70$


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Another Conquest homage, but from Binger.

32mm SS case with ceramic bezel, SS and ceramic full link bracelet, ST6D movement, logo on crown, sapphire glass. 
No WR or Swiss marks, but on some render photos the "AUTOMATIC" turns into "QUARTZ" - hope these are only old model's photos. Pink, black or white. Price - about 70$


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Nakzen open-heart
SS 35mm case, Seiko NH36A movement, Sapphire, very nice full link SS bracelet with decent clasp, logo on crown, a hole on dial. Price - about 78$

I thought about this for me, but it could be a bit large for small wrists (mine is 13 cm / 5,1 inch so I have to be careful), and I'm not keen on skeletons. It looks pretty solid though.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Eastar
26.7 mm SS case, sapphire, full link SS bracelet, nice dial. There is only one photo, I asked seller for more but he doesn't have. From the description you can find "Japanese automatic movement" which basically means Seiko or Miyota. It has 21 jewels mark on dial so I suppose it's ladies Miyota 6t15 (too small for 8215)


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Ruimas
SS 29mm case, sapphire glass, fancy diamond-shaped crown, full link SS bracelet, Miyota 6t15 movement. Price: around 70$ (on 11.11 I could buy it for 57$ with select coupons)

I was very tempted by this watch, but I couldn't stand that the lugs are brushed and the bracelet is plain. And after receiving DOM I'm a little afraid of diamonds on dial (they can be uneven).


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

I like the Sekaro (I'm a woman, btw)  Another Forum thread for me to bookmark, as I'm still quite new to Watchuseek. I must say, though, often Womens' varieties tend to overdo the same Mother Of Pearl, Swarovski Crystals, Rose Gold trope over and over and over. Most Mens' watches are more interesting to me - though can be a bit big, not that that puts me off


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

thetimelord said:


> Most Mens' watches are more interesting to me - though can be a bit big, not that that puts me off


Me too.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

I received my Starking. It is made with nice quality, everything is as supposed to be. There is only one little issue, the date likes to change its place so it sometimes 'falls down'. But it works fine. The crown is engraved with logo l, bracelet is good, the finishing is good too. The glass is meant to be sapphire but I don't have any tool to prove it yet. If it's sapphire it is rather thin.

Overall I think it's size is good for me (my wrist is 13cm), it looks good and has no real quality issues. I didn't check the accuracy of the mechanism yet. For the price 31 USD I paid it makes a great deal.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you want to discuss Chinese homage watches? Please see https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No real quality issues. The date wheel isn‘t adjusted properly and this isn‘t a quality issue? I‘d tend to say it is.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

The finish on the watches are appropriate and expected for a $30.00 watch. If you like them and are happy with them - FANTASTIC! But I am going to sit this one out.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

stuffler said:


> No real quality issues. The date wheel isn't adjusted properly and this isn't a quality issue? I'd tend to say it is.


Well of course I meant the finishing, not the date wheel. And it's not that it's badly adjusted, it it a bit loose. It doesn't stick to one position, when you shake it, it goes about one milimeter down. Maybe I'll try to get few bucks refund for it.
Except that, this watch isn't bad. I rate it better than DOM which really screwed up more with quality. And it was cheaper. Can you find anything with better quality mechanical at this price point?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Did you want to discuss Chinese homage watches? Please see https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/


Is my Starking a homage? I don't know any watch that its style would refer to. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> Well of course I meant the finishing, not the date wheel. And it's not that it's badly adjusted, it it a bit loose. It doesn't stick to one position, when you shake it, it goes about one milimeter down. Maybe I'll try to get few bucks refund for it.
> Except that, this watch isn't bad. I rate it better than DOM which really screwed up more with quality. And it was cheaper. Can you find anything with better quality mechanical at this price point?


Yes, you can find ladies Orient Automatic on sale for about 50.00 USD on Ebay. If I was on a tight budget, I would begin there. The watches you are talking about are very puzzling for a collectors forum.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Yes, you can find ladies Orient Automatic on sale for about 50.00 USD on Ebay. If I was on a tight budget, I would begin there. The watches you are talking about are very puzzling for a collectors forum.


But that's why this thread was started. I'm really curious what Chinese can do. My boyfriend has a few men's Chinese watches and they convince me that they are not that bad, they serve a lot for their price. When I got interested in Chinese watches, I found that there are tons of interesting threads, reviews, opinions about them, but only for men. I couldn't find literally anything about the ladies Chinese watches. Can you explain why AliX watches are bad for this forum? I think that ladies deserve for their own thread.

And can you tell mi which Orient you are referring to? I couldn't find new Orients for that price earlier. Thank you


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for explaining further. In that sense, I can understand talking about them as a curiosity and to see if any can have merit or functionality. Reading in the men's Chinese watch section, they discuss the vendors and issues that were common. I see many threads have pictures removed due to the "homage" part of the collecting. Still interesting reading.

I cannot argue that the ladies forum was meant to contain...ahem...I mean give the ladies their own space. I apologize for crashing the party.

Here is the Orient I spoke of (or one just like it). The looks are pretty repetitive, I must admit, but have heard they build a solid watch. I followed one of the threads in the men's area to a suggested vendor and apparently the shop is not there but something tried to install a toolbar on my computer. Be careful out there! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIENT-3-S...=item3fb04ac6ba:g:eNoAAOSwDZ1bFfCC:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If it is loose it is badly adjusted, sorry.



> Can you find anything with better quality mechanical at this price point?


Well, yes. HMT.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Olciakk said:


> Is my Starking a homage? I don't know any watch that its style would refer to. Thanks for the link.


Well, the design is as old as watchmaking is.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks for explaining further. In that sense, I can understand talking about them as a curiosity and to see if any can have merit or functionality. Reading in the men's Chinese watch section, they discuss the vendors and issues that were common. I see many threads have pictures removed due to the "homage" part of the collecting. Still interesting reading.
> 
> I cannot argue that the ladies forum was meant to contain...ahem...I mean give the ladies their own space. I apologize for crashing the party.
> 
> ...


I don't actually think they are curiosities, they are normal watches. I want to wear and use it. My Starking is automatic and case is made of stainless steel. And in addition: 
- nice working full link and endlink SS bracelet
- nice butterfly clasp
- hi beat 28800 bph 'inhouse' Starking movement
- sapphire crystal
- display caseback
- nice modern look
- engraved blue-ish logo on crown
- deeply engraved logo on caseback
- working date, hacking, winding
- accuracy of +10s/d

I didn't find any Japanese or Swiss watch that would give that. Even the mechanism works better than my new Seiko 7s26 on SKX013 which had accuracy of -45s/d and I had to give him to guarantee adjustment. So when Seiko can't give me enough good quality, why should I pay more money for it?

The Orient you linked is maybe good working, has better quality check, and I assume it will last longer, but to be honest its style is outdated, the glass is not sapphire, and the bracelet is really few classes lower than in Starking. So it depends on what customer wants more. I want to get the most for the lowest price.

The date wheel of course is an issue. But it doesn't bother me a lot. If it falls down I can just shake it and it goes back up to its place. Considering all the specs I recieved for 31$ I like this watch very much.

And it's not that I don't like Japanese or Swiss watches. I have two vintage Citizens, three Seikos, two vintage Certinas and a bunch of old Russian watches. I like them all. Maybe I will put some on WOMW thread later. But the the discussion went a little too far off topic, so I won't talk about them here.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

stuffler said:


> If it is loose it is badly adjusted, sorry.
> 
> Well, yes. HMT.


Thanks, I didn't know about those, I will lurk  do they have some thread here on WUS?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

stuffler said:


> Well, the design is as old as watchmaking is.
> 
> View attachment 13686787


Thanks for that too


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

I have asked AliX seller about real photos of Binger and I have got this. Maybe I will get a video later


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Olciakk said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about those, I will lurk  do they have some thread here on WUS?


I have HMT Pilot and Janata, looks good, but little bit oldfashioned. Ultimative feed about this watches here:"THE HMT THREAD" https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-thread-843363.html


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Olciakk said:


> The Orient you linked is maybe good working, has better quality check, and I assume it will last longer, but to be honest its style is outdated, the glass is not sapphire, and the bracelet is really few classes lower than in Starking. So it depends on what customer wants more. I want to get the most for the lowest price.


Good point! Orient looks behind the times.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.44c3f318iB1ByQ


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> I don't actually think they are curiosities, they are normal watches. I want to wear and use it. My Starking is automatic and case is made of stainless steel. And in addition:
> - nice working full link and endlink SS bracelet
> - nice butterfly clasp
> - hi beat 28800 bph 'inhouse' Starking movement
> ...


I am glad you enjoy the Starking. You do list quality check points that are also important to me, such as a sapphire crystal and desirable features. Again, I do appologize for coming on so strong. I agree the Orient Women's watches are stuck in a time warp. I also agree these Chinese watches have a modern design. Very affordable, too. Forgive me for raining on the parade and enjoy your watches.


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

excelerater said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.44c3f318iB1ByQ


This watch is too huge, dial diameter is 40 mm.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

My Ruimas just came. It's a ladies 34mm St. Steel watch with Miyota 8215, homaging "Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Contemporaine Small White Gold". It seems enjoyable. I wanted a watch powered by Miyota with black dial, and I liked the look of this Ruimas. I wondered if 34mm won't be too much for my 13cm round wrist, but the tiny lugs make it wear small. Diamond shaped crown looks cool, but don't recommend using it  it has a blue gemstone (or something resembling a gemstone, I don't know really). it has Miyota automatic movement covered by orange coloured and blue coated glass (which I don't like as it covers what had been especially shown). I also noticed a little misalignment of diamond minute markers (3 and 22 minute). The applied Ruimas logo has come nice curvature. I like the way of deep embossing on the back.

I only have reference to my Starking. I think Ruimas has better shaped case, it has curved back so it can hide a bit in the arm optically, so effectively it looks a bit thinner than in reality. Ruimas is lighter, it has thinner bracelet and smaller lugs, but they both have same sized bracelet. The only difference is that in Starking the bracelet ends normally with endlink between the lugs, and in Ruimas there is no endlink, lugs are attached to the middle link instead with a pin. The clasp is identical.

I bought the Ruimas on AliExpress birthday sale for 54 USD. I used AliExpress 10/69 coupon, select 6/65 coupon and seller 3$ coupon, so the price dropped from 72 to 54$.

Here's the link:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bJ1qqwEk


----------

